# How do I get a banner in my signature?



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one, but i dont know how to make it link to my myspace or soundclick or whatever. HALP!


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2008)

EDIT - nevermind, I shouldn't be encouraging this. Why not just post a text link, so as not to clutter up the boards?


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet thanks dude

edit: ha! too late!! fine i'll make it smaller if that helps


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2008)

Fucker.  

As long as it's small, we probably won't get too sick of it, but please don't abuse your new-found knowledge.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2008)

User CP -> Edit Signature -> Upload signature image at the bottom.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks man, no i wont abuse it, i just wanted a little one

cheers


----------

